# various reviews...



## Wheeler (Sep 27, 2012)

I have had and used a small dewalt ni-cd 18v combination drill, impact driver and circular saw. They have performed superb and I use them everyday. I did once have an issue where the saw guard clipped the blade when I went in for a cut but it's never happened since.

I've been using an evolution corded circular saw for ripping sheets on site and demolishing walls. The saw only cost me $50 and it's been a delught. 

Bosch 10.8v drill drivers are amazing. Best tool I own at the moment and for most jobs they replace my 18v drills.

Would recommend them all


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only tool I have experience with is a 18V Dewalt ni-cd cordless drill. Twice I've had the clutch mechanism malfunction and I had to take it apart and re-assemble it. Not an easy task, about like taking a watch apart. Then the batteries wore out and I replaced them with factory replacement batteries and they don't near measure up to the original batteries that came with the drill. The original batteries would last me in the field all day and then some. Now I carry the charger with me because sometimes I doubt two batteries will last the day.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Steve, if you can swing the cost get the new Milwaukee Fuel series M18 Drill/Driver. This thing is amazing, more power then you can imagine, light and compact, battery's last forever and the chuck is great. I upgraded from the older style to the new Fuel and the difference, with the brushless motor, is amazing. I was so impressed with it that I am upgrading all my M12 and M18 tools to the Fuel versions as $$$ allows.


----------

